# Bubbles



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

A less serious topic for a change!
I am fascinated by the fact that each of us has bubbles here on FF.  What is the reason for these bubbles? 
I had 21 bubbles at last check...


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Bubbles is just a fun way of sending luck/love/best wishes etc .Some ppl have lucky numbers and the like and sometimes like theirs to end in a 7     .I will send you a few for luck


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks emak! Appreciate that!!!!


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

there you are    77


----------

